# OPI Alice In Wonderland



## Bec688 (Dec 4, 2009)

OPI Alice In Wonderland







_When January and February find you buried in a mountain of cupids and hearts, OPI and Disney will take you Underland to a world of wild imagination and color. It’s Fantastical! OPI ties in with the Disney release of Tim Burton’s Alice in Wonderland – one of its biggest movies of the year featuring an all-star cast including Johnny Depp (as the Mad Hatter)!_ 







Off With Her Red!, Absolutely Alice, Mad as a Hatter, and Thanks So Muchness!

*Off with Her Red!* – A glowing, empowering hot red
The Red Queen: Cruel ruler of Underland, she cuts off the heads of those who disagree with her. She would rather be feared than loved.

*Absolutely Alice* - An absolutely amazing blue glitter
Alice Kingsley: Beautiful but slightly off-kilter, sees the world differently than most. In the Rabbit Hole, she seeks to write her own destiny.
*
Mad as a Hatter* – A madly marvelous black-multi glitter
The Mad Hatter: Formerly the White Queen’s hatter. Now, he is part of the Underland Resistance and driven to madness by guilt.

*Thanks So Muchness!* - For this ”much-have” red shimmer
And lastly…; As if the tale was not adventurous enough, one more shade to color your own Underland over and over.












Mark it in your diary right this second, because you wouldn’t want to be late for this very important date!





Off With Her Red!





Absolutely Alice





Mad As A Hatter





Thanks So Muchness!


source 1
source 2
source 3


----------



## magosienne (Dec 4, 2009)

Like Tim Burton and Johnny Depp weren't good enough reasons to mark the date !





I like the blue one.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing really stands out for me...luckily!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 4, 2009)

mad as a hatter looks like holiday glow :/


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 4, 2009)

I love "Absolutely Alice" and "Mad as a Hatter"! I'm going to have to be on the look out for those.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 4, 2009)

Ill have to see swatches first. Mad as a Hatter looks great though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

These seem like so much fun! It's getting me even more excited for the movie to come out. lol!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 4, 2009)

I couldn't find swatches for the polishes anywhere yet, I will definitely keep an eye out and as soon as I find them I'll pop them up. I think there are a few colours there that do look similar to other OPI polishes, but once out of the bottle and on a nail, it may look different.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 14, 2010)

Updated with swatches


----------



## Lucy (Jan 14, 2010)

i take back what i said about mad hatter, i WANT IT!

i'm overall a bit disappointed with this collection though. two (kinda boring) reds? where's the snow queen white? the magical potion purple?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2010)

I do like the off with her red though, it's so intense. I'm sure there are other OPI reds that are comparable, if not better, but this one really wowed me in the swatches.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 14, 2010)

lol rosie, i think the name is better than the colour itself!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2010)

kind of creepy and gory, haha!


----------



## bCreative (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm......not really feeling anything is this collection.


----------



## cece boo13 (Jan 14, 2010)

=] i bought this whole collection, i work at the beauty salon and i get it for half the retail price =] i was so excited! i like the china glaze ones better tho .. i have all of them. if anyone wants some let me know i can get them cheap =]


----------



## corky_ake (Jan 15, 2010)

I found swatches! and I would post them directly on here but im going to be late for work.. so here is the link!

OPI Alice In Wonderland Collection Swatches &amp; Review for Spring 2010 | All Lacquered Up

I have seen Mad As A Hatter in person and it is amazing and I NEED to buy it asap!


----------



## kittychan (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 23, 2010)

I really like the blue one






and the black with glitter.. love them


----------



## perfervid_heart (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been swaying back and forth with this collection. I really think I want Mad As a Hatter. It just looks so great, but at the same time, glitters are such a pain...I have to wonder if it's really worth it.


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Mar 27, 2010)

Coolio!

I just adore Absolutely Alice and Mad as a Hatter!


----------

